# Cute Dogs



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)

I was looking for a specific thread but can't find it so am starting a new one for Cute Dog Photos:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 14, 2019)

I want one of each. They are so cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 20, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 78189


*One is not amused!*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m not always good at wording things right. 
 I’d just like to point out that RadishRose has a thread about ‘beautiful or funny’ dogs which is awesome. Not that it even matters. Your thread is great too. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/calling-all-dogs-beautiful-or-funny.34503/page-13#post-1150936


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Oct 27, 2019)

This cool dude  is such a poser ! Just look at the way he’s holding his front paws


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 27, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 78768


I have the same sweater for our dogs but in different colours.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Can't have too many doggies!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>




My Henry does something almost exactly like this, but he is way too big to lie on my lap so he lies upside down on the bed or couch and allows me to  pet his "underneaths."  He goes into something like a trance.  

Henry is a very spoiled doggie, but he deserves it.  It's great having a doggie to share your life with!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> My Henry does something almost exactly like this, but he is way too big to lie on my lap so he lies upside down on the bed or couch and allows me to  pet his "underneaths."  He goes into something like a trance.
> 
> Henry is a very spoiled doggie, but he deserves it.  It's great having a doggie to share your life with!


So cute and Henry sounds adorable, too!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2019)

Buckle up.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Awww,,,,


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Nov 11, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> So cute and Henry sounds adorable, too!




Thanks, Ruthanne,  Henry is very adorable and he knows it.  He is SO glad to be out of the shelter and I'm SO happy I found him!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 13, 2019)

Well they’ll always be cute dogs TO ME and I guess that’s all that matters.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Well they’ll always be cute dogs TO ME and I guess that’s all that matters. ❤❤



Keesha, they are VERY cute dogs.   They are lucky to have you as your mom!  Their little cute jackets out in that snow show how much you love them.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Keesha, they are VERY cute dogs.   They are lucky to have you as your mom!  Their little cute jackets out in that snow show how much you love them.


THANK YOU


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


I almost went into shock - eyes don't focus quick enough!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

Can't ever get enough of cute critter pics!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)




----------

